# Maggie had twins!



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Woke up went outside after hearing goats screaming. I saw one little baby who was so small I KNEW there had to be another. So I search and find no evidence of a second baby...so I take mom and baby to maternity pen. Then I start searching for the second baby. I finally find a baby boy. I thought she had a few more days but I guess not  
Here is Maggie's boy/girl twins 








Boy







Girl








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Boy on left girl on right

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Their markings are awesome! Congrats

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Those markings make the boy look like he means business!!! Super cute congrats! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> Those markings make the boy look like he means business!!! Super cute congrats!
> 
> Theresa
> Sent from my IPhone


 I agree- like fake eyebrows on a villian. Congrats- they are super cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AAwwww!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How cute!!! Congrats. Now you need a good villian name for the boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How about Zorro? Or Masked Bandit?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> How about Zorro? Or Masked Bandit?


Hmmm Zorro sounds good!! Now good name for the girl, 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Any one else have suggestions feel free to post them. Names with most votes win. Make it fun  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those look so much like my goat's boy/girl twins! I love the eyebrows on the boy. They are so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!! Congratulations


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Zorro and Zena?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

sgilreath199 said:


> Zorro and Zena?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Hahaha I actually thought of using that too 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Snidely whiplash... That was the villain on Dudley do-right..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

